# Garage fit



## Shrimpton (Oct 27, 2018)

I realize topic has been discussed on individual model threads, but looking for more general ideas for large(r) skiff that can squeeze in 20 ft garage on a swing tongue trailer. I can’t cut out drywall or garage door (but I admire the spirit!)

Goal is to find longer skiff w fairly wide beam and center console jumpseat. Ride quality more important than very skinny draft.

Anyone have experience here? Thinking HB pro, mosquito, fury in 17-18’ but realize I may need to focus on 16-17’ range.

Thanks in advance
/Shrimp


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Mosquito may fit. If you are going to back it straight in. A 17 or 18 foot skiff will have to have sponsons if it is going even come close to fitting. Motor will add about two feet to the length in the down position. Even with a fold away tongue you’ll still have at least a foot, foot and a half for the winch stand in front of the bow eye. 

Like you said, 16-17 feet is going to be more realistic.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree, my boat is 15'7" if memory serves, and with just a 20hp with a TnT unit and swing tongue I still needed to angle it a little in a 19.5' garage.


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

I keep my HB Biscayne in the garage- the skiff is 16’4” but with the motor it is exactly 18’ from the tip of the bow to the back of the cowling.

I have a Ramlin with a removable tongue- I had a swing tongue on my previous trailer, but over time grew worried about increasing play in the hinge-any fatigue or failure and the whole trailer is detached from the hitch, beyond the safety chains. Much prefer the removable. 

The HB Professional is only a couple of inches longer (sponsons inset the motor) so if you have 20’, then you should be able to fit.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

I’ve got a 16’5 maverick mirage and even with a swinging tongue in the trailer I still couldn’t get it in the garage.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a 21' Egret that fits in my 19'5" deep garage even without a swing tongue. Of course, the garage is a 3-car garage at 29' feet wide and the garage door is 16' x 8'. It takes some skill and a single axle trailer to do it. The trailer does have a swing tongue that would free up another 2-3 feet in the garage but it's not needed once I get it in there.


----------



## Shrimpton (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks for input to all. To clarify, this is single car slot where I’d have to back straight in, so not much angle to work with.

I realize a sponson boat is probably a must have, so trying to explore those models. There still seems to be huge range of what people claim will fit in 20 foot space. Can you typically gain space by cranking motor to one side when trim down?

What is difference between swing tongue and removable tongue?

Cheers!


----------



## secretsquirrelflyfishing (Nov 9, 2015)

My sponson Hell’s Bay Marquesa with removable tongue Ramlin fits in a 20‘5“ garage with room to spare. Removable tongue trailers eliminate anything forward of the bow so it is just a matter of overall boat length.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Shrimpton said:


> Thanks for input to all. To clarify, this is single car slot where I’d have to back straight in, so not much angle to work with.
> 
> I realize a sponson boat is probably a must have, so trying to explore those models. There still seems to be huge range of what people claim will fit in 20 foot space. Can you typically gain space by cranking motor to one side when trim down?
> 
> ...


Yes, absolutely you can do exactly that. Trim all the way down as you get near the back wall and then turn her hard one way or the other. My garage is unfinished so i'm able to tuck the prop/skeg into the pocket between the studs. For me, It makes the difference between fitting or not.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

There is some variation in the effectiveness of a swing or removable trailer tongue. Egret has designed the best one I've seen. There is literally no trailer out in front of the bow of the boat when the trailer tongue is tucked to the side. I think they call it a zero tolerance swing tongue. In any case, that will buy you a few inches. If you have a single car garage, also be careful of width. Trailer wheel fenders and guide posts will add sometimes up to 18" to the width of the beam of the boat.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Fury/EVO/Vantage all fit in less than 20' depth garage with removable tongue...


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

17' Tailfisher with 60 TLR fits in my garage (19'4") with room to spare. I have a couple inches on the bow side and almost 5" behind the boat. 

Removable tongue. 

I would be able to put a 4" jackplate on it without issue. 

I installed 16" wide parking blocks so I can just back it in until it hits the stops.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I had a 2017 Mosquito that fit with plenty to spare I now have a 2019 Beavertail Vengeance that fits with 3 inches to spare


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

For comparison of non sponson skiffs. I fit my Maverick HPX17-V with 115 four stroke straight into 19'5" garage, with about 2" to spare. Trailer does have removable tongue trailer (flush with bow).


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can all you guys with removable or swing tongues please post a pic of your setup. I think it would benefit many of us looking to go that route.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Here you go. 
Clearance to the back wall. 










Clearance for the door. 
Ignore the poopy bags, it's hard to get the kids to open the garage door to throw them away. 

See how I blamed that on them?  










The removable tongue on my Rolls Axle trailer.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Fortunately I only have to pull a pin and fold my tongue


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Heron 18 in a 22’ garage. Backing straight into an 8’ wide door. Have to keep the spare tire and hub in the truck bed.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So it looks like some setups, like the egrets zero tolerance, have the winch in front of the swing tongue hinge. When I called Fulton a few years back when I wanted to do the they said not to, but I don't remember why. Anyone ever have an issue? I know my Fulton has a lot of play in it after 8 years.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

My vantage with a 140 fit in a 20 foot space in my garage with no problems with the removable tongue option.


----------



## bowersmw (Mar 3, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> So it looks like some setups, like the egrets zero tolerance, have the winch in front of the swing tongue hinge. When I called Fulton a few years back when I wanted to do the they said not to, but I don't remember why. Anyone ever have an issue? I know my Fulton has a lot of play in it after 8 years.


My Fulton got dangerously sloppy in a year with the winch out front on an Egret trailer and the safety chains were wrongly mounted so I got rid of that trailer. If you calculate the loads on the swing joint you will see the winch approximately doubles the force that the tongue weight applies. Many trailers do not correctly attach the safety chains either. I think it is very foolish to ignore Fulton requirements but maybe some people think know more about safely building a trailer than Fulton and their engineers..


----------



## aldrichf (Aug 8, 2020)

Tautog166 said:


> Heron 18 in a 22’ garage. Backing straight into an 8’ wide door. Have to keep the spare tire and hub in the truck bed.


You are the perfect person for me to ask this question since I have a Heron 18 on order and I need to get either a swing away tongue or a removable tongue assuming both are available. I know the swing away tongue is available obviously but I need a little more space and it may be that the removable tongue set up provides a little more space. I have exactly 21‘2“ at the MAX. I am dying to know what the absolute length is on the Heron 18 with either a swing away tongue or a removable tongue. i’m willing to remove the trolling motor and spare tire assembly if necessary. Anything to keep from modifying the back wall of my garage and creating a closet I really don’t need. Thank you!


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Don't know if this helps, but it's a swing tongue on a Ramlin with a 16.4 HB Eldora. Overall length with engine up is 18', the length of my push pole.


----------

